# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  CMC (CMS)

## Vladimir56

Ребята! А что-нибудь свежее о CMC (CMS) есть?
У меня AntiSlaed 1.4.3 !
Кто подскажет как на нем модуль "Firms" запустить? Нет связи с БД, при добавлении и редактировании пустые клетки в базу добавляет!

И еще, как блок новостей вставить туда куда хочу. И как именно это делается, желательно поподробнее.
С уважением, Владимир!

----------

